# Whole Wheat Flour question



## cyan (Jun 25, 2007)

Do I have to sift whole wheat flour or can I use it directly from the bag?


----------



## Alix (Jun 25, 2007)

Sifting WW flour can be problematic as you then sift out all the stuff that makes it WW. You can sift it a bit and put the chaff (bran) back in and then measure, but you can just use it right out of the bag.


----------



## cyan (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanx for answering so quickly!!

Caryl


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Jun 25, 2007)

My first experience with WW flour . . . my then new husband dumping my entire canister of white flour out!     The first time I tried cooking with WW flour, my oatmeal cookies came out like grenades!  I've since found a nice combination of WW & white flour at Kroger.  I forget the brand, but it's with all the other flours.  Cooks just like regular flour.  I DO sift when the recipe calls for it, but like Alix said, you also sift out the chaff (the whole reason for getting WW).  I just dump it back in.   

If you're looking to get into the WW thing with other products (i.e., pasta), Healthy Harvest makes a blended WW pasta.  Good stuff & it doesn't taste like cardboard!   

Good luck with your WW recipes!


----------



## cyan (Jun 25, 2007)

I have changed practically all white foodstuff from my diet....ww pasta; brn rice;bread....but now I want to make muffins with ww flour....i guess iI have to combine it with reg. flour?


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm no expert, but it's been my experience to mix WW & white.  I don't think you'd be sacrificing too much.  You'll still get your whole grain benefits.  I don't know how the settlers did it, but I think our generations have been spoiled with the nice soft breads & whatnot.  Just experiment with the ratios & see what's to your liking.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 25, 2007)

cyan said:
			
		

> I have changed practically all white foodstuff from my diet....ww pasta; brn rice;bread....but now I want to make muffins with ww flour....i guess iI have to combine it with reg. flour?


 
No, you do not have to add white flour.

Yes, I sift my whole wheat (soft/cake/pastry) flour for muffins.  If any flour parts stay in the sifter, just up end them back in with the flour.

Any other questions?


----------

